# Dublin Bus Crash



## Renair (Feb 5, 2009)

This was supposed to be my bus, I just missed it by 1 minute and jumped on the one behind it!  Seconds later it hit a tree and it ripped the whole roof off the bus!  I got about 50 shots and went straight to the offices of Independent News Papers, they cover the top 3 Irish Papers.  They took the shots exclusively and it made the front page and pages 2 and 3 of tonights national news paper!  Yay me!  I always tell people to carry a camera with them at all times and as you see, it paid off!


----------



## 250Gimp (Feb 5, 2009)

Good timing!

I hope everyone on the upper level ducked!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 5, 2009)

Good work on the photos/exclusive!!!  It must be very exciting to see your pics in the newspaper and on TV!  (Wow, just look at the roof, lying there on the street. What a freak accident. I mean, buses must have travelled under that tree before, right?)

(And thank goodness you weren't on the wrong bus. Like 250Gimp said, I hope everyone was all right)


----------



## Renair (Feb 5, 2009)

No-one injured, thankfully.  I had plenty of pix published in papers and magazines, but its my first exclusive and first front page, so thats pretty cool, also they said they will pay me 'a wad of cash' for it too, and I have been added to the papers freelancer list with an account for future images, so that was a bonus also......


----------



## Renair (Feb 5, 2009)

PS: Just added other images to my site under the documentary folder of this incident.


----------



## TheGenericusername (Feb 17, 2009)

any update on that wad of cash? Nice score on the photos good quality, glad no one was hurt.


----------

